# How to get btb/wtw with the ATI 4850



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

I am very confused about btb/wtw and I've been searching the threads and can't find a simple answer (I hope this is the correct area to ask this question). Is it possible to get btb/wtw with the ATI 4850? I'm connecting to a sony xbr1 and using the DVE bluray disk for calibration. Please help.:help:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is btb/wtw 'blacker than black' and 'whiter than white'? Is it even possible? :scratch:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What software are you using for playback? Have you enabled graphic card hardware assist in that software?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

It is possible to get blacker-than-black and whiter-than-white since RGB 0,0,0 and 255,255,255 are below and above IRE standards for black and white. There was a discussion on this in the forum where the "GetGray" DVD was developed, but most of it went over my head.:hide:


----------



## eridiorya (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a third black bar on the DVE calibration disc for "blacker than black" levels. I use PowerDvd 8 for playback of my Blu-ray movies. I believe I have the software set to hardware assist, but I'd better check again.
Thanks for your replies...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Some of this will be display dependent as well, no?


----------

